# Need advice on potential re-homing



## slbutcher93 (Mar 23, 2017)

This is a difficult topic for me to bring up because I adore my babies. I really do. And I hope I can get some informative and constructive comments.

I am considering re-homing my three rats. I have one un-neutered male and two baby females (they are kept in different rooms). I started off with two male rats and loved them, but I had no intention of getting more after the two passed. One did pass, and I wanted to do the right thing for my remaining baby and get him two cage mates. I'm very limited to my options here in TN, so I found a breeder and got two girls (with intention of neutering my male). Now I am finding that neutering my boy isn't going to be possible financially for at least the next month; meanwhile, he is clearly not a happy rat. He's still my kind and gentle boy, but he is hiding and sleeping a lot. 

For a little background about me, I am a graduate student working three jobs and I will be moving again in the next month. When I got my rats, I was not working this much and had more time to give them. Recent events have shown me that I'm not in a stable situation (financially, time-wise, and in terms of living in the same place for a long period of time). I have cared for my rats to the best of my ability, taking them to the vet whenever necessary, buying them toys and fun living spaces, and devoting as much time to them as I could. But I'm realizing it really isn't enough--my time isn't--and my finances are not stable. I know that I can't guarantee being able to afford a vet in the future, and that's really unfair to these animals that I care about so much. 

I'm not tired of them, I love caring for them, and they have the best personalities of any animals I have ever had. I firmly believe that if you can't care for an animal, you should not have one. I don't think it is fair for me to keep them when someone else could devote time and financial resources to keeping them happy and healthy. 

That being said, I haven't made my final decision on re-homing. If anyone has solid advice on how to safely re-home them to a good family (especially in the TN area would be helpful, if you know anything), I would like that information.


----------



## MRM (Dec 26, 2016)

I wonder if the breeder would be willing to take the two girls back? Then, you would only need to find a loving home for your boy that would be able to introduce him to their residents rats.

I don't have any info about the TN area, so I'm not much help. But have you tried searching rescue or fb groups?

I wish you luck though and I'm sorry you are going through this.


----------



## MRM (Dec 26, 2016)

I found this rescue while looking at Petfinder today, but it looks like they basically are only able to do a courtesy post. Still better than nothing though. 

http://awos.petfinder.com/shelters/TN468.html


----------



## slbutcher93 (Mar 23, 2017)

Update: I found a new mommy for all three babies, and she seems like she has much more time to give them and is very competent with her pets. I'll be meeting her this weekend for re-homing. Thanks!!


----------



## Nieve5552 (May 20, 2014)

Glad you found a good solution  Hope you dont feel too horrible, job prospects dont seem very good for graduates in many fields  Im having similar problems as a recent graduate now that my first out of university job will be ending soon due to the end of work season.. Ive had to turn down a job offer because it required constant travelling


----------



## slbutcher93 (Mar 23, 2017)

Thanks, Nieve.  I am pretty happy with my decision now. It was hard at first, but being in a master's program and working all the time doesn't leave much room for the right amount of ratty love. I think being independent would be the best thing for me right now. Good luck with your job search!!!! It's a tough spot to be in.


----------

